# Met a fine a feller as you'll ever meet today



## 7mmMag (Mar 26, 2016)

Took a little trip over to Royston this afternoon. Met ole Daddy Rabbit. I've been wanting to meet him for a while now and finally got the privilege today. We pulled up to the kennels and my son says there's a guy standing there. I guess everyone has seen the picture of him in the beagle magazines with his back to you. Well I knew right away it was him. I recognized him from the picture. We talked for hours felt like I had known him for years. There is a lot of hound knowledge there. Glad I made a new friend.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 26, 2016)

Yep, Ole DR is top Shelf!!!!!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 27, 2016)

Im Glad he's still doing good!


----------



## yonceyboy (Mar 27, 2016)

You bring any of them red hounds back to Gillsville?


----------



## 7mmMag (Mar 27, 2016)

He didn't have any to sell. I was just looking. Maybe one day


----------



## rooster fish (Mar 29, 2016)

I was rabbit hunting last year and had my 2 boys with me.  Dogs got over on property next door.  Might I add dogs ran rabbit across road 3 different times, my boy couldn't get a shot off.   Meanwhile I hear a utv being unloaded at road,  it was coming down trail and a old guy was cussing to a jack leg riding shotgun (there gonna get their *amn dogs and get there *ss out of here).    I had my 6 and 9yr old boys with me.  The old man had the nerve to ask me if my dogs were running a rabbit and that we were trespassing .   Asked him his name and he said( they call me daddy rabbit).
Come to find out he didn't have permission to be turning his prized hounds out and by the way never did kick up the rabbit mine were running.   Could have been a DR imposter.    Just saying


----------



## specialk (Mar 30, 2016)

rooster fish said:


> I was rabbit hunting last year and had my 2 boys with me.  Dogs got over on property next door.  Might I add dogs ran rabbit across road 3 different times, my boy couldn't get a shot off.   Meanwhile I hear a utv being unloaded at road,  it was coming down trail and a old guy was cussing to a jack leg riding shotgun (there gonna get their *amn dogs and get there *ss out of here).    I had my 6 and 9yr old boys with me.  The old man had the nerve to ask me if my dogs were running a rabbit and that we were trespassing .   Asked him his name and he said( they call me daddy rabbit).
> Come to find out he didn't have permission to be turning his prized hounds out and by the way never did kick up the rabbit mine were running.   Could have been a DR imposter.    Just saying




wow


----------



## 7mmMag (Mar 31, 2016)

Doesn't sound like the dr I talked to, but if this guy thought u were hunting his property without permission. Why would you not expect him to be upset. I know the dogs don't know property lines.


----------



## specialk (Mar 31, 2016)

7mmMag said:


> Doesn't sound like the dr I talked to, but if this guy thought u were hunting his property without permission. Why would you not expect him to be upset. I know the dogs don't know property lines.



I've been on both sides, having my dogs cross over posted land and have had other peoples dogs cross over to mine.....it's rare.....I always try and check to see if any neighbors trucks are sitting around near where I turn loose, if so I drive deeper in.....if my dogs do get off my land I will go to the line and try and call them back(tone only).....if I have to go after them I will unload my gun and not shoot until I get back on my land.....that's probably illegal but it's what I do...I got no problem with someone crossing onto my land to get his dogs, just don't be shootin'....I only hunt when deer season is closed too.....


----------

